# My Fur Babies....Percy and Winston



## dhancocks1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to the forums and wanted to share my two BSH fur babies with you all.....

Private Winston - 8.5 weeks










Captain Percy - 9 months










Both - 1 week after introduction Percy 9.5 months & Winston 14 weeks


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

ah love them.,
best of friends.
michelle x


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

dhancocks1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forums and wanted to share my two BSH fur babies with you all.....
> 
> ...


They are adorable!! And love love love the names


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

dhancocks1 said:


> Both - 1 week after introduction Percy 9.5 months & Winston 14 weeks


Amazing photo, so cute:w00t:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww, very sweet. They are gorgeous, i would love a BSH one day in the future just like Percy :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful babies


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Emma1978 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow such lovely looking cats. My cat Pebbles look just the same as your blue one Captain Percy. I must say I really do love the name lol BRILLIANT xxx


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

They look lovely and cuddly!


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Awwwww cuteness overload


----------

